# The gift that just keeps on giving and giving and giving...



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

A year or so ago there was a local guppie breeder who was giving away her stock because was done with breeding these fish and couldn't make any money off them, so she stood in front of petsmart giving them away to people, so I took half a dozen or so, but still gave her some $ for them because she had spent a long time breeding these down to the colors that she wanted, and they are really cool looking little guys.

For the past year I have been using them for this: They breed like crazy, and the fry were eaten by my hatchling Terripan and mudskipper who was in the tank as well. After I get home next week, I have to do something about the guppies I have, because I am completely redoing that aquatic set up into a larger 60g to raise the Terripan in until he is ready to go in the pond outside with my full grown Terripan. So...

I have no use for the guppies I have, and I don't want them in with the Terripan, not because they will be eaten, but I don't need all that extra waste in a turtles cage.

Right now I have maybe 4 males and 3 fat females and a few dozen fry. They breed and breed and you can't stop them! Would it be worth it to set them up a nice breeding 10g or so and sell the fry that mature? I have no idea where I would post or find a place to sell guppies. I can sell and get ahold of rare Poison frogs, lizards, snakes, but I have no idea where to sell these guppies. Just a LFS, or does anyone know where to go to (online or otherwise) to sell these fishes?:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are willing to ship, you can put on aquabid.com. But they have to be nice to be worth shipping. You can sell on Craigslist or e-bay or even aquabid with local pickup only. Or try to find a local fish club that has a board or an auction or swap meet. You may be able to put a tubful outside.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What types are they? Unless they're really nice, they're probably not worth it,


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

aquabid is the best bet for selling quality fish....


----------

